# Shrimp introduction to tank



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

Tomorow i am picking up some red fire cherry shrimp that have been waiting for what seems like ages!And i wanted to introduce them correctly.I was going to use the drip method for at least 4 hours,introduce them to tank with the lights off and only turn them on after they had been in there for a few hours.I have also co2 and dose 1ml of EI ferts in this 20L nano.Should i maybe leave the co2 off for the day it is not mega high but could be a bit strange for new shrimp.At the moment the tank holds only 5 red cherry shrimp TDS 230.
Any tips or wise words from you guys very welcome as i have lost shrimp in the past.
Cheers mark


----------



## nduli (19 Feb 2013)

Mark,

If you drip the water in won't that bring with it the co2 so the shrimp will be used to it? I'd be thinking to turn down rather than off as you risk bba outbreak if you turn off?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

This is about what i have done in the past mate thanks for reinforcing what i thought.Although when i will be doing the drip the co2 will be off in the tank as it comes on at 17.00 and i will be starting up the drip at 13.00ish still a bit undecided.Cheers mark


----------



## Ady34 (19 Feb 2013)

When introducing new fauna I always leave the co2 and lights off at least until they are in. Preferably all that day and resume as normal the next just to give them time to acclimate fully before dealing with co2.....we always want to have a peek though so what I tend to do is leave co2 and lights off until introduced, then switch co2 on and set lighting to appropriate period after.....resume as normal next day.



nduli said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you drip the water in won't that bring with it the co2 so the shrimp will be used to it? I'd be thinking to turn down rather than off as you risk bba outbreak if you turn off?


I think the dripped water will degas co2 faster, and will also be diluted with non enriched travel water. If you leave the lights off too there will be no issue with algae 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## basil (19 Feb 2013)

Careful with the co2. Usually results in dead shrimp at some point.......


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

That looks like the plan then mate nice one,will still see the odd one with the room light on anyway.Need to take it slow with the drip probably as the lfs TDS is about 400 mine 230ish.Cheers mark


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Careful with the co2. Usually results in dead shrimp at some point.......


Have read some negative reports of use of co2 and shrimp in this nano i do have it on for 6 hours pretty low rate not excessive in tank reading according to DC and check regularly.Cheers mark


----------



## Ady34 (19 Feb 2013)

In my experience its always the fish that seem to react to co2 first....the shrimp always seem fine.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

Have read of plenty of people on the forum keeping shrimp and also breeding them with co2 for sure the shrimp have to get used to the conditions and it's a case of slowly adjusting to not stress them out and then monitor the situation.Tomorow the gas will be off next day back on but i will lower the rate a bit and return to the level i have now over a few days what do you think?Cheers mark


----------



## Ady34 (19 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Have read of plenty of people on the forum keeping shrimp and also breeding them with co2 for sure the shrimp have to get used to the conditions and it's a case of slowly adjusting to not stress them out and then monitor the situation.Tomorow the gas will be off next day back on but i will lower the rate a bit and return to the level i have now over a few days what do you think?Cheers mark



Personally I think lowering the injection rate even for a few days is a bad idea as this will only have a negative effect on the whole tank.....you could end up with unhappy plants and algae this way. If you can't monitor the tank due to work commitments etc, and feel unsure about the shrimp and the co2 levels your running, I'd be more inclined to leave both co2 and lights off until you can run it all as per the usual and be there to monitor the shrimp for any stress symptoms. If your fish are ok, then I'm sure your shrimp will be too 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (20 Feb 2013)

No fish in this nano shrimp only so tomorow will be everything off then back to normal next day as i will be at home when co2 and lights come on.Im not going to feed them at the moment as there will only be 15 shrimp in the tank full of plants and moss a bit of hair algae on the moss plus have an catappa leaf in there.I remember from your shrimp tank you never feed your crs till you had a population increase.Cheers mark


----------

